# Solved: laptop not burning cds



## darryl316 (Dec 29, 2007)

My CD/DVD burner in the Toshiba Satellite pro A210-EZ2203X is not working right. It's been burning "coasters" out of my CD-Rs. I don't think i have to download a driver for it because on Toshiba's site there is nothing for it....on itunes when i try burning a cd, i keep getting an error saying something like-"an unknown error has occured (error 2131)"...Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Any changes in burning software? Have you changed CD brands? Some burners don't like certain brands, so if you find one that works well, stick with it.

How does the drive appear in Device Manager? Is it OK?


----------



## darryl316 (Dec 29, 2007)

no i haven't changed the burning software (i have the one that came with the laptop, its called disc creator...and i also have itunes)....the drive looks fine in the device manager, i even ran a diagnostic test for it and it said it is fine....right now i am using TDK CD-Rs, i haven't tried a different brand yet...any other suggestions?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I don't know who makes Disc Creator. You could always try another burning app to see if that made any difference. But it's hard to suggest one since they can interfere with one another. Do you have any other programs installed that load drivers, like Alcohol, Daemon Tools, DVDInfo Pro, any other virtual drives, etc.?

These seem to get along with others pretty well:

Infra Recorder
CDBurnerXP Pro (Works perfectly in Vista.)


----------



## darryl316 (Dec 29, 2007)

no i dont have any other programs that load drivers, but im going to try CDBurnerXP Pro right now, and let you know how it goes...


----------



## darryl316 (Dec 29, 2007)

i was able to burn a data disc with cdburnerxp pro, but after i tried to burn a mp3 cd with itunes (cd burner xp pro doest give you the option) and i got the same error again....i then tried to make an audio cd with cdbrunerxp pro and it worked....thanks for you help, but is there any way for me to create a mp3 cd instead of just an audio cd?


----------



## Rick_in_Fla (Apr 2, 2007)

An mp3 cd is just a data cd with mp3's on it.


----------



## darryl316 (Dec 29, 2007)

Rick_in_Fla said:


> An mp3 cd is just a data cd with mp3's on it.


o ok, so then if i make a data cd with mp3s, my car's stereo which reads mp3 cds should be able to read the data cd?


----------



## Rick_in_Fla (Apr 2, 2007)

It should, try one and see.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

At least we know the drive is working. You might want to uninstall any burning software that you don't need. Or if you really like the original, try reinstalling it after an uninstall.


----------



## darryl316 (Dec 29, 2007)

Elvandil said:


> At least we know the drive is working. You might want to uninstall any burning software that you don't need. Or if you really like the original, try reinstalling it after an uninstall.


yes it does work in my car...thanks a lot for the help guys...


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There's certainly a lot of good freeware out there.

You can mark your own threads "solved" using the Thread Tools above.


----------

